# Bletchley Park G Block - Dec 13



## steve2109 (Dec 14, 2013)

Visited this historic WW2 Code Breaking and Intelligence Icon with Miz Firestorm as I wanted to see it before it becomes yet another hideous housing estate, luckily we were informed today by a really helpful employee there that both of the last derelict blocks (D and G I think) have now had a preservation order placed on them are to be saved and restored..

an excellent full history can be found on the web and I feel I could not do it the justice it deserves

On with the pictures, I feel Black and White was appropriate..


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 14, 2013)

Amazing place,corridors of secrets ! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Dec 14, 2013)

Excellent report hun  x


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 14, 2013)

So much history here, your pictures do it justice.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2013)

Excellent news I thought this had actually been demo'ed already. 
Great shots as usual sir!


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 14, 2013)

Excellent stuff Steve


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 15, 2013)

Cracker .... (bit of a Crimbo link)... of a report that. I used to dispense the meds of a guy who worked there. Sadly now not with us, he used to tell me his stories. He met his wife there. Love @ Bletchley Park


----------



## saex69 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some great shots, when i worked as a civil servant on one of are site's which we new as main site it had a corridor which was half a mile long with small offices hear and there and a pub at the end. lol it was built around the same time as Bletchley it was know as the mile walk coz that's what it felt like first thing in the morning it was all knock'd down to make room for new office block's.


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 15, 2013)

Love it, still need to pay this one a visit


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 15, 2013)

B & W suits the place very well, great photos 
They did a antiques roadshow there a while ago and I fancied going to have a look.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nice.

I'd like to have seen one or two colour ones also just so we can get a true idea of what it really looked like. The B/W does seem to suit it really well though.


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 15, 2013)

I love Bletchley, without the history it would be a nice explore but to know that Alan Turing walked the corridors and helped us win the war from here makes it outstanding


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

A great piece of history, and so great that it's been saved.


----------



## chris (Feb 8, 2014)

Great set of pictures


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2014)

brilliant photos.the black and white really does it justice.


----------



## Pilot (Feb 9, 2014)

My old music teacher would have loved these images. She could describe Bletchley Park in such detail, even when in her 80s. This was the place where WW2 was won with the cracking of Enigma - how sad, (but increasingly typical) that places and things that have so much meaning are given such short shrift by those who should have some respect for the past. I see here a parralel with HSM Ark Royal. This ship is being torn apart and scrapped with no sense of history or respect. What a shame.


----------

